# Lost my skis up on Stowe kitchen wall, want to attempt to go get them back,advice?



## Mtn Xer (Jan 26, 2012)

This past weekend I had quite an "adventure" skiing at Stowe. My friends and I at the end of the day on Sunday decided to go to Kitchen wall (reading this post is only relevent if you know this part of the mountain). We have done this trail last year and loved it, but this year it was not the same. The trail is not as clean and skied through and it was a very difficult traverse. 

At one point skiing along that thin wall, I bumped into one of my friends, lost balance and tumble over the steep wall down into the woods below. I was fine getting up, skis still on, and with no way to get back up to the trail above, I attempted skiing out but got stuck at a nice 15 foot drop below with nowhere to go ahead (was unsure of landing spot - surrounded by boulders/crevasses). I tried turning directions but kept getting my skis stuck, and so I unclipped them and had to leave them behind in order to walk/crawl back up to the "trail" in order to get back down. (I left out a ton of irrelevent details about the panic and the fact that it was already 4 pm at this point). 

So my skis are still up there. I know the exact spot but this part of the mountain is extremely steep and tricky. You have no idea where you are stepping at any given time and there are tons of tree wells and big boulders. This area is near the hiking cliff trail and Ive seen pictures and read reports of hiking this trail in the summer being brutal. 

To people that are very familiar with the mountain and this area of it, do you think its possible for me to try to hike up there with snowshoes/crampons/ice axe etc and try to retrieve my skis, or is it not worth it? Should I wait till mid-april before the resort is closing and some snow has lessened up? Or do I wait till June and hike up there then, but Im afraid that the trees/grass cover will be SO dense that it'll be impossible to see through? 

Thoughts/advice from locals/frequents of Stowe/Mansfield?


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. I can't help you with the skis as I don't know the location but maybe Crampons or snowshoes would help :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Jan 26, 2012)

One way.... 
 If you think you can remember the general area, from looking from the trail, get started early in the morning...rent skis..and do back...then exit as you did before...  Agree with Nick, get the cramps/snowshoes in/attached-to a pack...& take with you.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you were able to climb back out without the skis on, why dont you go back there with a rope, climb down and tie the rope to the skis and pull them back up?


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Mtn Xer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok LOL Fishing, Helicopters, and tying the skis to a rope are not gonna work. The skis are not in the same spot that I started climbing from. I kinda threw them over the drop/jump down below where I got stuck (dont ask, panic set in and I started not thinking straight) to first try to test out the landing ground below, but then decided its not a smart idea to jump down, so I left my skis down there and crawled back up instead. 

Id instead have to hike from the kitchen wall glade dump out side (as far as skiers right as you can go) back over to where my skis are sitting. I have a set of old skis I can use to ski down Rimrock, to the little merge into a small trail, then over into the entrance up into the kitchen wall glades exit point. Put on snowshoes/Crampons and hike up, in hope no skiers are skiing down and I cause a crash. Over the course the winter it will snow and my skis will get buried and I will not have visual. Only thing I will have is a good estimate of the area my skis are in. My question is, for people that are familiar with stowe, the kitchen wall/sink, and the cliff trail, how hikable is that area? In winter vs summer?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 26, 2012)

You should write Stowe a letter and complain that patrol was unable to help you. 

Post a copy of the letter here as well.


----------



## Mtn Xer (Jan 26, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You should write Stowe a letter and complain that patrol was unable to help you.
> 
> Post a copy of the letter here as well.



This is considered out of bounds past their patrolled territory.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You should write Stowe a letter and complain that patrol was unable to help you.
> 
> Post a copy of the letter here as well.



Yes, I whole heartedly agree with this post.

You should also ask for advice on other message boards such as T4T, TGR and the like.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 26, 2012)

Mtn Xer said:


> This is considered out of bounds past their patrolled territory.



You accessed their lifts. I think you are owed a new pair of snowblades.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you sure the skis have not been stolen?  I would be very concerned.


----------



## salida (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't posted on AZ in almost 5 years, but this topic's bringing me back.

What kind of skis are they?


----------



## gpetrics (Jan 26, 2012)

i'll get them for you. i know that area well. i like otter creek sampler packs. PM me the type of skis and as much info as you can on location


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

salida said:


> I haven't posted on AZ in almost 5 years, but this topic's bringing me back.
> 
> What kind of skis are they?



Welcome back!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2012)

The suspense is crushing me!


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 26, 2012)

gpetrics said:


> i'll get them for you. i know that area well. i like otter creek sampler packs. PM me the type of skis and as much info as you can on location



I'm looking forward to a well documented report, as always


----------



## MadPatSki (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Jan 26, 2012)

Send your less than helpful friends back to get them.


----------



## Mtn Xer (Jan 26, 2012)

gpetrics said:


> i'll get them for you. i know that area well. i like otter creek sampler packs. PM me the type of skis and as much info as you can on location



Hey if you think you can go up there and fetch them out for me that'd be GREAT! You will certainly be compensated. I will be PM you with the details and as much info as I can regarding the location. 


As far as if they're stolen, I have no clue, BUT considering the location I doubt anyone would see them, they are NOT visible from the overhead traversing trail. You would have to end up in there either lost or skiing down a completely unbeaten path to come across them. 
I will attempt to see what ski patrol can do for me. I contacted the mountain and they said they cant send any of their staff up into that area as it is "out of bounds."


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2012)

I think a local is going to soon have a new, pre-owned pair of skis.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd just grab a good backpack you can attach skis to, ski out there with a new pair, grab 'em, and ski out the way you did before with the second pair on your back, assuming you need the hands to climb back out of wherever they are. 

Although it sounds like there is more to this story than meets the eye.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sacrifice them to Ullr.

We can use some snow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think a local has a new, pre-owned pair of skis.



fixed

as of Monday I'm certain.

That is one of the most heavily trafficked off map areas at Stowe.  Pretty much every square inch of the Kitchen Wall gets covered.  People head out the traverse and make attempts at lines that aren't really good or dead end.

I'd be shocked if they made it more than a day or two.

Don't mean to be a downer OP, I'm just speaking from experience as I was a local at Stowe for 6 years.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you lock them up or at least separate them?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 26, 2012)

Are they buried? Metal detector


went back and reread. Yeah those are probably gone...


----------



## TropicTundR (Jan 26, 2012)

*You know most of u were thinking it*

I can guarantee it's the first thing that went through your head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHv5jgXz9I8&feature=related

But seriously the resort should be prepared for these situations, I'm sure yours wasn't the only one that week.


----------



## atkinson (Jan 26, 2012)

The resort should not be prepared for these situations. The guy that suggested he call Stowe, did it to make fun of the OP. The fact that he actually called and asked for them to go get his skis after he left them out of bounds in the woods shows the level of thinking involved here. 

Let Greg P. get them for you. He'll come back safely and probably with your skis. With your record so far, I'd stay out of the cliffy spots.


----------



## Mtn Xer (Jan 26, 2012)

atkinson said:


> The resort should not be prepared for these situations. The guy that suggested he call Stowe, did it to make fun of the OP. The fact that he actually called and asked for them to go get his skis after he left them out of bounds in the woods shows the level of thinking involved here.
> 
> Let Greg P. get them for you. He'll come back safely and probably with your skis. With your record so far, I'd stay out of the cliffy spots.



I never said I called them specifically only to ask for someone to go up and get them, so dont go assuming. I called them that next day (not now after the post) to actually report a lost ski to the resort in case someone turns them in for them to give me a call. There actually are nice people in this world too you know. I also called to ask someone who works at Stowe as a grounds keeper who is a friend of a friend actually if he knew someone who could go up there and he said Stowe wont send any of their employees up there. I obviously was NOT expecting them to SEND someone to retrieve my skis, im not that much of a NOOB to mountains.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

atkinson said:


> The resort should not be prepared for these situations. The guy that suggested he call Stowe, did it to make fun of the OP. The fact that he actually called and asked for them to go get his skis after he left them out of bounds in the woods shows the level of thinking involved here.
> 
> Let Greg P. get them for you. He'll come back safely and probably with your skis. With your record so far, I'd stay out of the cliffy spots.



This


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2012)

gpetrics said:


> i'll get them for you. i know that area well. i like otter creek sampler packs. PM me the type of skis and as much info as you can on location





Mtn Xer said:


> Hey if you think you can go up there and fetch them out for me that'd be GREAT! You will certainly be compensated. I will be PM you with the details and as much info as I can regarding the location.
> 
> 
> As far as if they're stolen, I have no clue, BUT considering the location I doubt anyone would see them, they are NOT visible from the overhead traversing trail. You would have to end up in there either lost or skiing down a completely unbeaten path to come across them.
> I will attempt to see what ski patrol can do for me. I contacted the mountain and they said they cant send any of their staff up into that area as it is "out of bounds."



This has got to become a trip report on FIS! Please share here after you find them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2012)

Mtn Xer said:


> I never said I called them specifically only to ask for someone to go up and get them, so dont go assuming. I called them that next day (not now after the post) to actually report a lost ski to the resort in case someone turns them in for them to give me a call.



I hope that happens for you.  I thought about that after my post.  I know if I was skiing through there and saw a set of sticks, I'd most likely turn them into lost in found.  My conscience wouldn't allow me to just take them away. 

I'd actually probably be somewhat freaked out if I ran into a set of skis in the woods. Only times I've run into a apparently abandoned set of skis in the woods has been accompanied by the smell of ganja in the air....safety meeting.  If that wasn't the situation and it was clear no one was in the area I'd be more concerned that the owner of the skis clicked out and had some sort of health issue and might be face down in a tree well nearby.  

good luck Mtn. Xer


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mtn Xer said:


> im not that much of a NOOB to mountains.



You took your skis off, threw them over a cliff and then hiked off the mountain...sorry to break it to ya but you are a NOOB IMHO

I wish you luck retrieving them though.


----------



## filejw (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you  you should rent till spring as it is snowing on the mountain and has since last night.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

Waiting for the FIS recovery report...


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I bet Bear Grylls would have made it out WITH the skis...

Les Stroud would have made it out with them too, but he'd be too smart to get in the situation in the first place.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jan 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Waiting for the FIS recovery report...


+1


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> I bet Bear Grylls would have made it out WITH the skis...
> 
> Les Stroud would have made it out with them too, but he'd be too smart to get in the situation in the first place.



Or chuck norris


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> You took your skis off, threw them over a cliff and then hiked off the mountain...sorry to break it to ya but you are a NOOB IMHO
> 
> I wish you luck retrieving them though.



Let he who has never thrown his skis off of a cliff cast the first stone.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider (Jan 27, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> Les Stroud would have made it out with them too, but he'd be too smart to get in the situation in the first place.



Les Stroud is a snowboarder. Seriously. He lives around the corner from me and rides at our local hill.

I too, am looking forward to the FIS report.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2012)

gpetrics said:


> i'll get them for you. i know that area well. i like otter creek sampler packs. PM me the type of skis and as much info as you can on location



I lost my Gotama's.   In the rack in front of the Snowbird tram.   194cm please.   I'll give you two Otter Creek sampler packs.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Waiting for the FIS recovery report...



Can't wait for the report on FIS


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 27, 2012)

There better damned well be pictures!


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL.  It's got to be pretty burly up there given that they're nowhere near proper snow depth....


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm dying from the suspense here.  I think this has a Hollywood movie written all over it.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

All I know is that this place has become way too soft.  This guy would have a new orifice by now (or at least a significantly enlarged one) to the point that he would never post in another ski thread again if this were posted in some other ski related websites.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> All I know is that this place has become way too soft.  This guy would have a new orifice by now (or at least a significantly enlarged one) to the point that he would never post in another ski thread again if this were posted in some other ski related websites.



Has anyone checked TGR for a similar thread?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> All I know is that this place has become way too soft.  This guy would have a new orifice by now (or at least a significantly enlarged one) to the point that he would never post in another ski thread again if this were posted in some other ski related websites.




blah blah blah.  all your posts sound the same.  here, elsewhere.  all the same blather.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> blah blah blah.  all your posts sound the same.  here, elsewhere.  all the same blather.



Isn't it a little early to start drinking?


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Isn't it a little early to start drinking?



NO


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> blah blah blah.  all your posts sound the same.  here, elsewhere.  all the same blather.



IMHO, consistency is a good thing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

U





Kerovick said:


> NO


I agree never to early to have a drink that why subway train gets me home lol


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Isn't it a little early to start drinking?





Kerovick said:


> NO



Well perhaps, if you're a nasty drunk, one should refrain?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> U
> I agree never to early to have a drink that why subway train gets me home lol



Keep working on those ESL classes. You'll get there!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

Have the skis been found yet?


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> Well perhaps, if you're a nasty drunk, one should refrain?



I'm a happy drunk, thank you very much!


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> I'm a happy drunk, thank you very much!



I am too, I wasn't referring to you.  I never really understood the nasty drunk thing anyway??


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> IMHO, consistency is a good thing.



consistently complaining is a good thing?  You complain the place is soft, too much moderation, they attacked you because you called something gay, complain that the moderators names are a different color etc etc etc.  It never ends.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> consistently complaining is a good thing?  You complain the place is soft, too much moderation, they attacked you because you called something gay, complain that the moderators names are a different color etc etc etc.  It never ends.



Come on...That's all you got?  I think you need a few more drinks...You're definitely not nasty enough yet.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> Come on...That's all you got?  I think you need a few more drinks...You're definitely not nasty enough yet.




What I've got?  I'd say it's more about what you do.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> What I've got?  I'd say it's more about what you do.



It's like an airplane.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> It's like an airplane.



It didnt go over my head einstein, your responses simply arent relevant to what I've posted.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

*A hero*



gpetrics said:


> i'll get them for you. i know that area well. i like otter creek sampler packs. PM me the type of skis and as much info as you can on location



If anyone can do it, GP can!   There will probably be some pretty awesome pics too.  Maybe movie rights?  Don't forget the out takes!


Good luck Greg!!!


----------



## speden (Jan 27, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> Les Stroud would have made it out with them too, but he'd be too smart to get in the situation in the first place.



Nah, Les would have ripped the skis apart to scavenge for survival parts.   The springs in the bindings are probably useful for starting a fire somehow.  And the ski edges are probably good for chopping wood to build a shelter or catching something for dinner.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> It didnt go over my head einstein, your responses simply arent relevant to what I've posted.



Of course it did.  Plus, you're assuming I actually care what you post.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

Are there signs posted around town warning about abandoned skis?


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Are there signs posted around town warning about abandoned skis?



LOL.  I bet the OP can answer Billski's signature question......


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

Have these been found yet?


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> I am too, I wasn't referring to you.  I never really understood the nasty drunk thing anyway??



I have some relatives that are mean drunks. I don't really get it. I feel like the happiest idiot on earth when I'm imbibed.


----------



## VTSKICTLAX (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> I have some relatives that are mean drunks. I don't really get it. I feel like the happiest idiot on earth when I'm imbibed.



SAME...and Same...what's not to like!!....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Have these been found yet?



Apparently it was raining up there today, which delayed recovery efforts.

Standing by for the official report once the weather clears!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2012)

marcski said:


> Of course it did.  Plus, you're assuming I actually care what you post.



Of course it didn't and of course you do. Why keep responding if you don't.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 27, 2012)

This thread better deliver or I'm going to become mean drunk.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 27, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> This thread better deliver or I'm going to become mean drunk.


----------



## skiersleft (Jan 27, 2012)

This thread is worthless without pics. Post pics of the stolen skis. Oops, I mean lost skis. Again - third time is the charm - abandoned skis.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheese said:


>



Julia is just so much hotter than Lindsey. Hands down.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> *Are there signs posted around town warning about abandoned skis*?



Seems like a *WARNING: Falling Skis *sign at the base of cliffs would be more appropriate.  Stay safe out there folks!




marcski said:


> Julia is just so much hotter than Lindsey. Hands down.



Yeah, it's not even a contest.  Unless you're turned on by FIS points.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jan 28, 2012)

OP, you've got to be the dumbest SOB on the mountain on any given day! Stick to the trail map would be my advice to you.



vdk03 said:


> You took your skis off, threw them over a cliff and then hiked off the mountain...sorry to break it to ya but you are a NOOB IMHO
> 
> I wish you luck retrieving them though.



Haha!! This, 100%

+1


----------



## powhunter (Jan 28, 2012)

Your just a pussy!  Ya should have dropped that 15 footer..What a Jong!!

Steveo


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Should have Go-Pro'd the incident.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 29, 2012)

While peeing


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2012)

See now these are the comments one would expect after a post like this one! Tool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2012)

marcski said:


> See now these are the comments one would expect after a post like this one! Tool.



fun ribbing?  absolutely.  I'm sure the OP will look back at this experience someday and laugh.

calling him a Tool?  ..........not so much.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 29, 2012)

Any update on the skis?


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 29, 2012)

The ribbing is necessary in order for the lesson to be learned, if he wasn't humiliated a little I don't know if he would know how ridiculous of a situation he put himself in.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 29, 2012)

Should have just heaved _one_ ski off the cliff, then Lane-Meyer'd down.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2012)

KD7000 said:


> Should have just heaved _one_ ski off the cliff, then Lane-Meyer'd down.



Best response yet! :lol:


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 30, 2012)

And now the Better Off Dead quotes start....

I'll start us off with the one that fits the best.

"Go that way, really fast. If something gets in your way, turn!"


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> "Go that way, really fast. If something gets in your way, throw your skis off the cliff!"



ftfy


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jan 31, 2012)

So we're they found this past weekend??


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2012)

dartmouth01 said:


> So we're they found this past weekend??



yeah what is happening!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Bump!


+1. I've got a lot of time invested in this thread...


----------



## VTSKICTLAX (Feb 1, 2012)

andyaxa said:


> +1. I've got a lot of time invested in this thread...



Amen...YOU started the thread and many of us want to know what the end result was...don't leave us hanging!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2012)

VTSKICTLAX said:


> Amen...YOU started the thread and many of us want to know what the end result was...don't leave us hanging!



No he didn't.


----------



## VTSKICTLAX (Feb 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> No he didn't.



"YOU" as in the OP...not the quote I replied to...agreeing with the previous poster "Loaf"...chill out...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2012)

VTSKICTLAX said:


> "YOU" as in the OP...not the quote I replied to...agreeing with the previous poster "Loaf"...chill out...



Chill out? It reads as if you are saying andyaxa started the thread. I simply pointed out he didn't. Don't get your panties in a twist over a misunderstanding "lax". :roll:


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 1, 2012)

No worries. But this better not be like that novel from the library that was missing the last few pages. I'll settle for someone making up a story if it comes to that.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2012)

andyaxa said:


> No worries. But this better not be like that novel from the library that was missing the last few pages. I'll settle for someone making up a story if it comes to that.



Are you related to Andyzee?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2012)

I fear the ending of this thread will be as lame as the ending of The Sopranos.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 2, 2012)

benedictgomez said:


> i fear the ending of this thread will be as lame as the ending of the sopranos.



lost


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I fear the ending of this thread will be as lame as the ending of The Sopranos.



Except that it would be Arnel Pineda (the Filipino replacement singer) instead of Steve Perry belting out the Journey tunes


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hey! Your skis are for sale*

Hey, your skis are for sale on EBAY!


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 2, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you related to Andyzee?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe he went back for them himself and is lost or stuck in the woods.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 2, 2012)

Even news of a failed attempt would be interesting to read.


----------



## VTSKICTLAX (Feb 2, 2012)

No final check in by OP is a travesty...give us something!


----------



## Mtn Xer (Feb 2, 2012)

So this is where this stands to keep the crowd updated...a volunteer went up to look for the skis...BUT only found ONE ski...very bizarre as to where the other one may be...

And so the plot thickens, the case of the missing lonely single ski...

Thats all for now folks, if more comes up ill keep ya posted


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Very Interesting!!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## snoseek (Feb 2, 2012)

Nick said:


>



hahaha, good stuff...


----------



## dartmouth01 (Feb 2, 2012)

Weren't the Paralympics being held there this week?


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2012)

dartmouth01 said:


> Weren't the Paralympics being held there this week?



.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2012)

Mtn Xer said:


> So this is where this stands to keep the crowd updated...a volunteer went up to look for the skis...*BUT only found ONE ski*..



Beware Stowe's monoskiing bear


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 3, 2012)

The Lane Meyer theory is gaining credibility.....


----------



## Redliner (Feb 3, 2012)

There goes 20 mins of my life I'll never get back


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2012)

Redliner said:


> There goes 20 mins of my life I'll never get back



You should go up and find the other ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2012)

Mtn Xer said:


> So this is where this stands to keep the crowd updated...a volunteer went up to look for the skis...BUT only found ONE ski...very bizarre as to where the other one may be...
> 
> And so the plot thickens, the case of the missing lonely single ski...
> 
> Thats all for now folks, if more comes up ill keep ya posted



Where's the recovery story? Who got you the single ski? Pictures?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Mtn Xer said:


> So this is where this stands to keep the crowd updated...a volunteer went up to look for the skis...BUT only found ONE ski...very bizarre as to where the other one may be...
> 
> And so the plot thickens, the case of the missing lonely single ski...
> 
> Thats all for now folks, if more comes up ill keep ya posted



What's your plan to find the other ski?


----------



## John W (Feb 3, 2012)

This could be the most entertaining thread EVER on AZ.....  You guys should send Lane Meyer up to retreive it..  He might have the most use of ANYONE EVER for one ski...

Do you guys know Lane????


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2012)

Possible explanations:

1) Skis separated in air, and the second ski is buried a few yards from the first
2) Someone was a douchebag (and the second ski is buried a few yards from the first)
3) Someone was REALLY a douchebag (and the second ski is buried nowhere near the first)
4) Aforementioned monoskiing bear hypothesis


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

Alien ski abduction


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 3, 2012)

Possibly repurposed as a shot ski.


----------



## speden (Feb 3, 2012)

One ski waited to be rescued, while the other decided to try and find help.  But it didn't make it...


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 3, 2012)

I yardsaled this year on Powerline at Jay and lost a ski.  Took me at least an hour to find it.  It was buried under a foot of snow right up against a rock.

Looking back, I should have just said "Fuck it", and used it as an excuse to buy a new pair.


----------



## Redliner (Feb 3, 2012)

We had a kid in the outing club lose one in a crevass up at Tucks years ago  It was quite a challenge getting him down as I recall. Beware the alien on the mono ski 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.686525,-71.892525


----------



## neil (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm still laughing at the thought of someone literally tossing their ski's away while being up a mountain.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2012)

neil said:


> I'm still laughing at the thought of someone literally tossing their ski's away while being up a mountain.



For the life of me I cant comprehend that decision.  

Imagining that scene of throwing the skis off the cliff in my head is my favorite part of this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2012)

It's actually pretty easy to find yourself getting "cliffed out" on that part of the mountain.  I've definitely done it a few times, though not that low along the traverse coming from Upper Perry Merrill at the base of the wall.  My misfortunes have come from missing the triangle trail coming down from the hiking trail along the ridge.  And, I've had to toss my skis downhill and negotiate climbing down trees to get to the base of the cliff.  It happens


----------



## marcski (Feb 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> It's actually pretty easy to find yourself getting "cliffed out" on that part of the mountain.  I've definitely done it a few times, though not that low along the traverse coming from Upper Perry Merrill at the base of the wall.  My misfortunes have come from missing the triangle trail coming down from the hiking trail along the ridge.  And, I've had to toss my skis downhill and negotiate climbing down trees to get to the base of the cliff.  It happens



Ummm...but you climbed down after you tossed your skis down.  The OP climbed up...away from his skis....


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 3, 2012)

Next week, Tuesday I think, Unsolved Mystery will be doing a special.  If they find out that the other ski was stolen Americas Most Wanted will to a remote live from the base of Stowe a week later.

Also in that episode, they will do a in depth story on what happened to "Old Man Winter"....was it "Mother Nature" or something more sinister...stay tuned!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2012)

marcski said:


> Ummm...but you climbed down after you tossed your skis down.  The OP climbed up...away from his skis....



well yes :lol:

moral of the story?  don't chuck your gear off a cliff you are unable to negotiate getting to the bottom.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 3, 2012)

OP, I meant to ask earlier, but forgot.  Where were your friends through all of this?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> *moral of the story?  don't chuck your gear off a cliff you are unable to negotiate getting to the bottom.*


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> It's actually pretty easy to find yourself getting "cliffed out" on that part of the mountain.  I've definitely done it a few times, though not that low along the traverse coming from Upper Perry Merrill at the base of the wall.  My misfortunes have come from missing the triangle trail coming down from the hiking trail along the ridge.  And, I've had to toss my skis downhill and negotiate climbing down trees to get to the base of the cliff.  It happens



Why didn't you just ski down?


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why didn't you just ski down?



Cliffed out, it happens.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 3, 2012)

John W said:


> This could be the most entertaining thread EVER on AZ.....



Definately.


----------



## Redliner (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey one ski on the kitchen wall would look pretty good


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 4, 2012)

How does one get down from the mountain after chucking there ski's off a cliff?


----------



## Kerovick (Feb 4, 2012)

Slowly


----------



## marcski (Feb 4, 2012)

What I find interesting is that not only it happening.. I mean people do make mistakes, but to then go posting about it on the internet....?? Lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2012)

Update on the missing ski


----------



## octopus (Feb 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> well yes :lol:
> 
> moral of the story?  don't chuck your gear off a cliff you are unable to negotiate getting to the bottom.


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL..Please let this thread rest in peace.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, just stopping in to call you an idiot, jerk-off, gaper again. Good day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2012)

Update on the missing ski


----------



## octopus (Mar 5, 2012)

i don't even ski, but i think i need some closure with this dilemma


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

Update!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe he went to go find them and never came back.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

update on the missing poster?


----------



## Kerovick (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe someone threw him off a cliff and cannot recover him.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2012)

Bump. Are they still there??


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep.  I saw the last week.  :flame:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 25, 2012)

We need a conclusion to this saga.


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 28, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> We need a conclusion to this saga.



Agreed


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 21, 2013)

Mark it down: For once G. Petrics does not deliver the goods.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmmm... crevass on Mt Mansfield? Werd.


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread will be bumped for all time.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

then I unsubscribe


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

st. Bear said:


> mark it down: For once g. Petrics does not deliver the goods.



iis


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

Bump for stowe(k)


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 27, 2013)

We should sticky this thread.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 27, 2013)

The OP hasn't been on since Feb '12. I think he's moved on.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Abubob said:


> The OP hasn't been on since Feb '12. I think he's moved on.



The OP not only took a beating on this site but several others also where he posted this. Can't say I blame him for not showing his face anymore.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2013)

I wonder if Huck_It_Baby might have come across them. He is always doing recon up there.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just wanted to let you all know that while I am up at Stowe, I may be hiking for some turns- but I will *not* throw any of my equipment off a cliff.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that while I am up at Stowe, I may be hiking for some turns- but I will *not* throw any of my equipment off a cliff.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2014)

If you do, let us know so we can help you find it.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just read this entire thread and realized it is from 2012..... Still pretty hilarious though.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 12, 2014)

If there was AZ thread hall of fame section on this site, this thread would be voted in unanimously first time around


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 12, 2014)

I laughed my ass off reading this. Almost got fired for not getting any work done for the entire time I was reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> If there was AZ thread hall of fame section on this site, this thread would be voted in unanimously first time around



I don't know, it just kind of died just when it had the potential to get really good!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2014)

Since the dawn of time, man has wondered: why am I here? What is the meaning of life? Why do the stars spin in the sky? And of course, the greatest question of all: what happened to OP's skis?


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELAN-Downhill-Snow-Skis-190-cm-Bindings-fit-Mens-boots-US-size-9-12-5-Poles-VGUC-/221373050420?pt=Skiing&hash=item338adcae34


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2014)

KW should be back in play this weekend.  Does anyone have an old pair of skis they can toss to keep this thread going?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> KW should be back in play this weekend.  Does anyone have an old pair of skis they can toss to keep this thread going?



You might be able to find one when you are up there.


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just about the anniversary of this beauty.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2017)

This was seriously *FIVE* years ago?!?!?!

My god, we're all going to be dead soon.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> This was seriously *FIVE* years ago?!?!?!



Yikes... :blink:
I'm getting old...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2017)

thread delivered

and the conclusion of the sopranos is beautifully ambiguous and totally perfect, you god damn cretens


----------

